# Samsung PN51D550C1FXZC Plasma 3DTV (Temporary Black Vertical Bar)



## Mike Oh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone ever experienced the following;

It was within my first 20 hours or so of owning my New PN51D550C1FXZC.
I decided to play a little bit of MArvel vs Capcom 3 on the new TV. When about 30 min - 45 min in a random black (Also flashing multi color) bar appeared going down the center of my screen. At first I thought it was the game itself as the bar disappeared after pausing, but soon returned. After shutting off the TV and turning it back on I then saw the Black bar through the Samsung LOGO during start up. After about 5 min the Black bar discovered and never returned. Since that day i've been using my new TV for about another good 10 - 20 hours without the black bar re-appearing.

At this point i think its safe to say a replacement is in order, but just curious if anyone else has ever experienced such an issue. As far as can tell the Black bars tend to NOT fix themselves although i can be mistaken.

Thanks,


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't had a look inside of a 3d lcd yet. I'm sure they have the same setup as a regular lcd/plasma. My guess would be somethings shorting out in the lcd controller board. Definately get a new tv.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mike, Welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :wave:

I have the same TV and there's definately no black bars through the picture. Return it and don't take no for an answer.


----------

